# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Family detained for open carry at Cherry Blossom Festival

## Suzanimal

> MACON, GA. - Don't bring your guns to the Pinkest Party.
> 
> Officials at Macon's Cherry Blossom Festival say they're posting "No Guns" signs at Central City Park Wednesday.
> 
> That comes after several members of a Macon family say they were briefly detained by Bibb deputies because they were armed.
> 
> "We was walking that way when the cops grabbed my nephew and my son and said who's swapping guns?," said Tammy Hollingsworth who was involved in the incident.
> 
> Tammy Hollingsworth was at Central City Park with her son and nephew Tuesday evening when deputies stopped them. Hollingsworth said they were all placed in handcuffs and taken to the sheriff's office trailer at the park.
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/news/macon-fa...ival/111296519

----------


## Ronin Truth

Another reason that "open carry" is just not a really good idea.

----------


## FindLiberty

RETROACTIVE LAW should read:



> ...planned to post them this afternoon to make their policy clear FEAR.

----------

